# My Two Year Old Son's Really Soft Poop, and How to Potty Train



## noahandlinasmom (Apr 4, 2007)

My two year old son still has very very soft unformed poop. We do try to feed him very healthy, so I am not too concerned about it being soft, but at the same time I am not sure how this will help/complicate potty training. Did anyone else have this problem? My ten month old daughter eats some solids and has soft but formed poop like I imagine it should be. My son's has always been without form. Any ideas or answers?


----------



## CalBearMama (Sep 23, 2005)

My DS has unformed, greenish, sticky stools when his diet includes something it shouldn't (for him). Eliminating dairy and soy helped a lot, both in terms of the consistency and frequency of his stools, but he was still pooping only every 3-5 days, which I had some concerns about. A chiropractor/applied kinesiologist muscle tested DS for food issues and suggested that we eliminate dairy, soy, wheat, most other grains except rice, corn, nightshades, and some other random things. The doctor also recommended a probiotic. These additional food eliminations, and the addition of the probiotic, seem to be helping his poop, and I've also noticed that DS is more even-tempered and mellow when we stick to the diet.


----------



## mamalex (Mar 2, 2004)

My son has had runny poop forever (3yo) and we are in the care of doctors/naturopaths trying to get to the bottom of it (he's having "malabsorption" and anemia among other effect.) He was EC'd since 5.5mths and hasn't really pooped in his pants since a couple months after that.
He does still have pee misses all the time possibly due to his issue (food allergies?) Anyway, my point is the runny poop hasn't been much of an issue in EC/potty training...even with Rotovirus. However, I would get to the bottom of the issue as far as why he's having soft poop.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Moving this to Toddlers







.

It does sound like perhaps an allergy or sensitivity is at play, but I doubt it would affect potty learning. Usually the softer and less-formed poops come out more quickly and are thus more likely to come out on the potty! I think Rotavirus actually helped one of my sons (then 25 months old) learn to poop on the potty because he got to have so much practice in such a short amount of time. Also, when they don't have to wait as long, sitting on the pot, I think that makes it easier.

Does your ds have signs of being ready to potty learn?

HTH!

Lex


----------



## njohnson (Mar 18, 2006)

My son is 13 mo and still has soft poop too. He has had some formed poops, but not very often. He is weaned, so eats solids for meals and drinks water and pediasure. He eats a ton of bananas and cheese, so you would think his poo would be more firm, but it isn't. Is this a problem???? He poops probably 2-3 times a day. It isn't diarreah, just mashed most of the time.


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

My ds also had very soft stools since birth. He 2.9yrs now, and were able to potty learn him still. He has always been a frequent pooper and would go up to 5 times a day (more when he was a baby







: ). He also used to drink a lot of milk. BM until a little after he turned 1 and then a lot of regular milk. Now he only drinks 2 glasses a day and his stool is much more formed and solid.

I agree with the pp that the soft stool may actually make it easier to potty learn, because it's quicker. Sitting on the toilet waiting for a poop is not really in sync with a toddlers 'get up and go' state of mind.

Wow, isn't it interesting how talking about poop is like talking about the weather after you kids!


----------

